# Tripping Trailer Main Breaker



## damon07 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 2012 312bh and when running a/c and the main breaker will trip. Only when micro is used no big prob. but now is with water heater on electric. I was wanting info on taking the main breaker out and putting it on its own breaker. Then putting in a breaker on a seperate o ne for a/c since it shares the main. I know ive heard of this done before just cant seem to find it. Thank you


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You are running too much load for the 30 amp main breaker. You can wire a separate independent circuit for the water heater to run directly to the power pole but you may just shift the problem to the shore power breaker. If you really need/want all the power all the time I would recommend upgrading to 50 amp service and this should be done by a qualified electrician.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I had the same issue with mine until i converted to 50 amp. The conversion was simple and didn't cost alot. PM Laydback, he is an electrician and has the same model as you and should be able to help you with the issue you are having.


----------



## damon07 (Oct 18, 2011)

What i was thinking was since the breaker is a dual breaker main & a/c it was getting to hot. so if i put main on a single breaker & a/c on a single breaker in a spare place on the converter woul help. I agree this camper should have come 50 amp. i thought i have heard this done before running water heater on a different cord would work but i thought i would see if any of you heard about the breaker deal first. Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe you have a weak breaker? We have had the fan with intermittent a/c running since we hooked up a few days ago with the water heater set to electric and have had no problems. I was even able to run the microwave without having to turn anything off. If you search for WisconsinKnight, he put his water heater on a separate 20 amp plug.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Maybe you have a weak breaker? We have had the fan with intermittent a/c running since we hooked up a few days ago with the water heater set to electric and have had no problems. I was even able to run the microwave without having to turn anything off. If you search for WisconsinKnight, he put his water heater on a separate 20 amp plug.


It wont trip the circuit unless the hot water heater is actually cycling. We have had the hot water heater, microwave and A/C on at the same time too...The problem is once the hot water heater starts to cycle, then the breaker will trip...Too many amps.


----------



## damon07 (Oct 18, 2011)

The first time it tripped the water heater wasnt on just a/c then it tripped when i turned on micro. Last weekend i had a/c on and water heater & it was tripping until i turned water heater on propane. I want to do something to fix it hard to enjoy a cold beverage when you keep getting told the breaker trips. took it back to dealer after the first time they said to many amps with micro. on no big deal to me, but i dont want to spend money on propane to run water heater when i have electric. so may try putting it on a cord. Just is a pain my 2007 didnt have these issues.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine would blow the breaker every once in awhile...this year it seems to blow way more often which I can't figure out. I've been running the water heater on gas instead of electric and that helps. Switching the lighting in the camper to LED's seems to help a bit too. I noticed it more in the winter when I would run the furnace and a 1500w ceramic heater. Turn on the TV and then a couple lights and boom! Breaker gone. For years it never gave me any trouble, I've been wondering if maybe the wires have corroded a bit causing more resistance or maybe mice chewed them some. I had to replace the circuit breaker by the battery on the tongue as it corroded and started smoking last summer. I will probably go 50A like some of these guys suggest...any links to the power center you guys used?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me know when you're ready to convert to 50A. I'll guarantee that the hardest part is dropping the under belly. Just last week I camped at a spot where the pedestal only had a 50A receptacle, and no others, so you can't always count on having a 20A circuit available at the pedestal. You'll be able to use any combination of loads, all at the same time, and make your savings on propane justify the mod. We only use propane for cooking. I'd imagine with a trailer that size, you're trying to keep a few people comfortable and happy.....trust me, convert it and you won't look back, but you will be able to kick back.


----------



## damon07 (Oct 18, 2011)

What was the cost of converting to 50 amp? How long does it take? Right now we are doing traveling softball with the girls got 4 more weekends in a row is this something that could be done in a couple of nights after work? thanks


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

damon07 said:


> What was the cost of converting to 50 amp? How long does it take? Right now we are doing traveling softball with the girls got 4 more weekends in a row is this something that could be done in a couple of nights after work? thanks


My link Read that thread (look toward bottom of page for my posts), it ought to let you know if you want to get into it, and let me know if you have any more questions. The link in my sig has a part dedicated to the 2nd AC and 50A upgrade, with lots of pics with explanations.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Agree with others that you may be exceeding your 30A capacity. However, it's been my experience that campgrounds are seriously under nominal voltage during the summer season. This is typically when everyone is using their AC, electric water heater, huge cooling fans, outside lights, etc. With a full campground, the voltage supplied can drop to right at 110-112 volts. You can still run ONE of your appliances at this voltage from a 30A circuit, but try to run more and your inside circut breaker will overheat and trip.

I carry a simple plug-in voltage meeter with me so I know what kind of voltage I'm getting. You'd be suprised at how close we all are to under-volting our appliances, potentially causing damage or reducing their service life.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Justman said:


> Agree with others that you may be exceeding your 30A capacity. However, it's been my experience that campgrounds are seriously under nominal voltage during the summer season. This is typically when everyone is using their AC, electric water heater, huge cooling fans, outside lights, etc. With a full campground, the voltage supplied can drop to right at 110-112 volts. You can still run ONE of your appliances at this voltage from a 30A circuit, but try to run more and your inside circut breaker will overheat and trip.
> 
> I carry a simple plug-in voltage meeter with me so I know what kind of voltage I'm getting. You'd be suprised at how close we all are to under-volting our appliances, potentially causing damage or reducing their service life.


Good points. All the more reason why I have a hardwired surge guard. If it sees harmful under/over voltages, it switches off the power to the trailer until it sees what it likes for 2 minutes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...I just happened to have to get into my battery box this weekend and the positive terminal was corroded like you wouldn't believe. I cleaned it off and the camper stopped blowing the breaker as frequently....


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

I have a problem where the a/c breaker trips but not the main. I usually run my hot water heater on electric power also so maybe I should run it on gas instead?

I will also clean the filters and take the cover off the a/c unit to clean it up.

Also can someone please tell me how to go about changing the breakers?

Thanks
Steve
2005 30' rear slide
Minden NV


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

nvsteve said:


> I have a problem where the a/c breaker trips but not the main. I usually run my hot water heater on electric power also so maybe I should run it on gas instead?
> 
> I will also clean the filters and take the cover off the a/c unit to clean it up.
> 
> ...


First, disconnect from shore power. Locate your power center and remove the cover. The breakers just snap in, so locate the breaker you're replacing, snap it out, remove wire from it, and replace with new breaker. Not really much to it, as you'll see once you do it.


----------

